# No concealed carry of slingshot in NC



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

A friend who knows I am into slingshots just sent this to me.

North Carolina law strictly controls the ability of individuals to carry weapons concealed.

Except under the limited concealed handgun permit provisions of State law, described in

Sections III. B and III. C of this publication, it is unlawful for any person in North Carolina,

except when on his or her own premises, to willfully and intentionally carry concealed, either on

or about his or her person, any "Bowie Knife, dirk, dagger, slingshot, loaded cane, metallic

knuckles, razor, shurikin, stungun, or other deadly weapon oflike kind." Specifically exempted

from the requirements of this law are ordinary pocket knives carried in a closed position. An

ordinary pocket knife is defined as being "a small knife, that is designed to be carried in a pocket

or purse, which has its cutting edge and point entirely enclosed by its handle. The knife must not

be capable of being opened by a throwing, explosive, or spring action." N.C. Gen. Stat. § 14-269.

I think this is loony.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I have to agree. It is silly. Also, that pocketknife law has waaayyy too much room for interpretation. The way it is written almost all assisted opening knives are illegal in NC!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Alas, this is probably in part a carry over from earlier times when a "slung shot" was sometimes referred to as a "slingshot". For some reason, this confusion has stuck in the minds of some ignorant law makers. This was discussed in the following thread:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13366-mobs-and-slingshots-1883/?hl=%2Bslung+%2Bshot#entry145891

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Not illegal just illegal for concealed carry, you just got to make sure it's hanging out of your pocket.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Like Charles said they most likely are referring to a slung shot.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

has to be as charles says . besides it says "willfully and intentionally" , they forgot "accidently" and "oops i forgot i had it in my pocket" . if i were an officer i would tease unmerciful the officer who would go ahead with charges . . . " ooh way to save us from the threat of semi-auto slinghshot weaponry ! " " shouldve called back up, u cant be going around dispensing justice like dirty harry, judge dread, and walker- texas ranger all rolled into one ." ( and other such stupidity ) :bonk: :wacko: :blink: :huh:


----------



## Thistle (Jan 4, 2013)

Someone freaked over the belt I was wearing at the gym the other night. I guess he thought it was a Kusari.

*ANYTHING* can be utilized as a weapon. Even mascara. Someone sent me a pair of really cute purple titanium chopsticks. I was told you're suppose to eat with them. Cool. I also twist my hair up and stick them in there--just in case I get hungry. I would never think to use a belt or chopsticks as weapons. That would be, like, multitasking or something. I'm a girl. What do I know about stuff like that!

Love my Surefire Defender though. I adapted a Mercop harness and wear that. No one is allowed to search my cargo pockets. That would be like snooping through my purse. Whack! Oops, am I in trouble again, Officer? Hey, you wanna see my new slingshot! It's really purdy. I'm gonna find some *periwinkle* paracord for it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2013)

BeeSting said:


> Someone sent me a pair of really cute purple titanium chopsticks. I was told you're suppose to eat with them. Cool. I also twist my hair up and stick them in there--just in case I get hungry. I would never think to use a belt or chopsticks as weapons. That would be, like, multitasking or something. I'm a girl. What do I know about stuff like that!


Made many pairs of osage orange chopsticks for my daughters to keep in their hair... nothing like a pair of ten inch ice picks to protect a young lady's virtue.


----------



## Thistle (Jan 4, 2013)

OldSpookASA said:


> BeeSting said:
> 
> 
> > Someone sent me a pair of really cute purple titanium chopsticks. I was told you're suppose to eat with them. Cool. I also twist my hair up and stick them in there--just in case I get hungry. I would never think to use a belt or chopsticks as weapons. That would be, like, multitasking or something. I'm a girl. What do I know about stuff like that!
> ...


Now that's just plain wicked. Laughing...

I just wanna say our Police Officers around here are really nice. I've had some interesting conversations with them. They're just really, really cool people with a great sense of humour, in spite of all the crappy stuff they put up with from lunatics. They can't be everywhere we need them to be. They're not our personal bodyguards. Self-protection is a personal responsibility, up to the individual.


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

This is asinine! You might expect this kind of big government excess intrusion & control from California and other similar states with idiotic politicians, but this law is in NORTH CAROLINA?? It's bad enough there are now new attempts to sabatoge our 2nd amendment constitutional rights, and now that NC law seems to be going too far, forcing law abiding people to go butt naked	defenseless.

P.S. Unfortunately, I live in California


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

ZorroSlinger said:


> P.S. Unfortunately, I live in California


Feel for those of us who live in the UK! It's because of our draconian laws that I came to rediscover slingshots last year. It's also why there's a long tradition of slingshots being used for hunting small game over here.


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

I will go to the highest court in the land and look the jury in the face and fart, then yell "you make take my slingshot, BUT YOU CAN NOT TAKE MY BROOMSPEER!"


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

never going to worry about it cause we can all make another in 5-6hours.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

There is something about spring assisted knives that most people don't know. Even though a particular knife may be legal in a state it might not be legal by federal law. A lot of knives that are legal by state statutes are not by a couple of federal statutes. If arrested for a alcohol or firearms violation or any other reason that a federal law might take precedence then you could go to jail for a knife that you happen to be carrying that is legal in that state. Also sometimes a city ordnance will take precedence. Being a wholesale knife distributor for years I ran into this several times. It is true some laws just don't make any sense. The are several towns in Texas where any lock blade knife is illegal even a Opinal or a very small one. --Tex


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I've had police in Calif. tell me if you carry your clip folder knife in your front pants pocket no problem but if you carry it in your back pocket they consider it concealed.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

What about A BareBack Rig?


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Unlawful or Lawful ?


----------



## AlmightyOx (Mar 4, 2013)

First one is lawful. It's just a bracelet right? Just for the record I would like to see a demonstration on how you rig it to your hand after removing it from your wrist.

Second one I would see as unlawful. It is a forked slingshot in a holster concealed under your clothing. Not sure about in your area, but if either were going to be seen as illegal it would be this one.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

AlmightyOx said:


> First one is lawful. It's just a bracelet right? Just for the record I would like to see a demonstration on how you rig it to your hand after removing it from your wrist.
> 
> Second one I would see as unlawful. It is a forked slingshot in a holster concealed under your clothing. Not sure about in your area, but if either were going to be seen as illegal it would be this one.


Yes indeed it is a bracelet. Your video is up titled Almighty Ox Requested This Video.


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

Where i live you are free to do what you like, no one complains about stuff to the cops often . Also the cops here probably will want to see you shoot. If you rob a store you will be charged for having a rock in your pocket. I think its all about where you live and what you are doing when u have any wepon.


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

AlmightyOx said:


> First one is lawful. It's just a bracelet right? Just for the record I would like to see a demonstration on how you rig it to your hand after removing it from your wrist.
> 
> Second one I would see as unlawful. It is a forked slingshot in a holster concealed under your clothing. Not sure about in your area, but if either were going to be seen as illegal it would be this one.


I do not see how the PFS holster which is worn on front area of Darrell's belt is supposedly unlawful? IMO, it would be similar to maybe, like a folding Buck knife in its case and worn on belt. In California I hear ... if you carry knife in your back pocket, that is considered concealed, but if in your front pocket, it's not concealed. This is NUTS, the varying laws ... very subjective and discretionary. Just because its the law, that does not mean it is right. Some stupid laws made by NOT intelligent gov't bureaucrat legislators.

Just symbolic of bigger picture ... these petty little bans, ordinances & such, restricting freedom of law abiding. Criminals or punks just ignore whatever regulations/laws. Out of control Government, getting more repressive, intrusive. I better shut my mouth before I say too much. Instead, I'll go do some slingshot plinking to calm me down!!


----------



## AlmightyOx (Mar 4, 2013)

ZorroSlinger said:


> AlmightyOx said:
> 
> 
> > First one is lawful. It's just a bracelet right? Just for the record I would like to see a demonstration on how you rig it to your hand after removing it from your wrist.
> ...


I'm not saying that is how I see it, I am just saying that of the two, if stopped by law enforcement, the second one would be far more likely to get you into trouble. They would see the holster and how it is hidden underneath a layer of clothing and assume that you were up to something nefarious. For the record, I think anyone should be able to do whatever the heck they want as long as they are not infringing on another persons right to be free and safe.


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

no one ever knows about this law so if it is concealed and you pull it out who will be the person to say anything and you wont go to court unless you do something bad or you just meet a bad cop


----------



## Bob Holland (Apr 24, 2013)

I've been wondering about this also since I live in NC. I guess I'll just get myself a concealed carry permit so I can carry my slingshot in NC.


----------

